# Cute Little Visitor



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I walked into the office this afternoon & noticed a dark spot on the ledge of the window. Upon further investigation, I found this little bundle of feathers looking through the window at me. 

I went out & picked him up, brought him into the AZ room & sat him on the table while I tried to figure out where to put him. Being so small, I didn't think I would have a problem setting him on the table. WRONG! He can fly fairly well. He even wing slaps. 

He passed his physical exam so I think he just left the nest a bit early. I'll keep my eye open for a sibling. 

I'm feeding him Kaytee Exact baby bird formula as well as placing some seeds on his towel. He took a nice big drink of water for me between gulps of formula. 
As soon as I know he's eating on his own & the rest of his feathers fill in I'll release him to the backyard flock, which is probably where his folks hang out. I think he came from the pine tree in our front yard.


 *I'm just a little guy*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How adorable is that! He just needed some of your special TLC.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

What a doll-baby....good luck with him.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awww, another cutie to add to all the OTHER cuties!!

I'm sure this one will be out and about in no time...just needs to grow up a little.

And, yes, we WILL be watching for updates! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good going, Cindy! What an adorable little Mourning Dove!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie...and a smart too! He sure knew how to find some tender loving and compassionate care, didn't he?


----------

